# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Millä laivoilla olet matkustanut?

## Joonas Pio

Kun laivakeskustelu on nostanut päätään täällä foorumilla viime aikoina, niin laitanpa nyt tällaisenkin kyselyn pystyyn. Eli millä laivoilla olet matkustanut? Mukaan lasketaan kaikki laivat Itämeren autolautoista ja sisävesilaivoista Karibian risteilijöihin.

Oma listani:

Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Viking Line
GabriellaIsabellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## jodo

Silja: Europa, Serenade, Symphony ja Galaxy
Viking: Gabriella, Amorella, XPRS
Tallink: Superstar, Star ja Superfast VII
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia, Finlandia

----------


## SD202

Silja Line: Serenade, Symphony, Europa, Galaxy, Festival, Finlandia, Silvia Regina, Wellamo, Svea, Finnjet
Viking Line: Isabella, Amorella, Cinderella, Mariella, Olympia, Gabriella, XPRS, Sally, Rosella sekä jommalla kummalla parivaljakosta Saga/Song (en enää muista kumpi)
Tallink: Fantaasia, Meloodia, Victoria, Baltic Princess, Star
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia
Sally Albatross
Scandlines: Deutschland, Schleswig-Holstein
Transfennica: Gleichberg
Lisäksi parilla Finnlinesin laivalla, joiden nimiä en muista tähän hätään.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Silja Line: Festival, Europa, Syphony, Serenade, SuperSeacat
Viking Line: Amorella, Isabella
Tallink: Meloodia, Superstar, Star, AutoExpress 1 & 2
Eckerö Line: (Finlandia 1.4.2013)

----------


## Elias

Silja Line: Festival, Europa, Serenade, Galaxy, SuperSeaCat
Viking Line: Isabella, Rosella, Cinderella, Viking XPRS
Tallink: Star, Superstar, Autoexpress, Romantika, Baltic Princess, Meloodia, Superfast VIII
Nordic Jet Line: Nordic Jet & Baltic Jet
Linda Line: Karolin, Merilin

----------


## JSL

Tallink: Sere, Euro, Galaxyt 1-3, Symppi ja jotain vanhoja raatoja. 
Ent Silja: Festival ja Finnjet.
Viikkari: Amo, Isa, Gabbe, XPRS. 
SPL: Princess Maria (ent Effoan FINLANDIA, https://vimeo.com/55668847) 
RG line RG-1. 
Jotain norskipaatteja. 
Finnlines: Finnmaid

----------


## Topi

Erittäin vähän, mutta problem?

Silja Europa
Viking Isabella

----------


## sub

Nimiä muista, montaakaan.

Ruotsinlaivoilla: Turusta, Naantalista ja Helsingistä
Vironbotskeilla: Helsingistä
Hopealinja
Sally Albatros
Nynäshamn-Visby
Helsingborg-Helsingör
joku Tanskan sisäinen lautta
Finnlinesillä Gdyniaan
Vaasa-Uumaja
Lofootit-Bodö
(manner)Viro-Hiidenmaa
Ahvenanmaan yhteysalukset (kai niistä jonkun voi laivaksikin laskea?)
Maarianhaminasta ja/tai Eckeröstä Ruotsiin, en muista tarkkaan

----------


## zige94

Silja: Symphony, Serena
Viking Line: Mariella (11kertaa), Gabriella (9kertaa), Amorella, Isabella

----------


## Karosa

Tallink Silja: Europa, Baltic Princess, Baltic Queen, Symphony
Viking Line: XPRS, Amorella, Mariella, Gabriella, Isabella
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia

----------


## antti

Eka kertaa joskus 1955, kun olin 7-vuotias, käytiin Turusta Tukholmaan ja takaisin BoreII ja Wellamolla. Muita Siljan edeltäjien paatteja on koettu ainakin Svea Jarl, Nolla-Bore, Kastelholm, Aallotar. Ja Siljan laivoista on koettu ainakin Skandia, Nordia, Holmia ja niitä uudempia lukuisia. Vikingin asiakaskin olen ollut jo vuodesta 1960 jolloin Viking suhasi Gräddö - Galtby -väliä. Ja siitä eteenpäin aika monta Viking-laivaa. Offtopic: Olin Turussa armeijassa ja kävin jollain lomalla risteilyllä Kapellskärissä ja laivalla joku ruotsalaisdaami iski meikäläisen ja kansimatkustajalla oli ainoa sekstailupaikka laivan wc ja sain vielä seksitaudinkin. Armeijan lääkäri pääsi soittamaan suuta kuntsarin tarpeesta. Sinänsä olisi tuohon aikaan tullut tuollaisesta reissusta viikko putkaa jos olisi jäänyt kiinni. 
Sellainenkin laiva kokeiltiin Turku - Tukholma välillä kuin MacFinn, oikea nimi jotain Vappen von Hamburg. Ajoi yhden syksyn Tukholmaan ja aloitti halpahinnoittelun. 
Helsinborg - Helsingør useita laivoja jopa LB-ferryllä (oli aikoinaan linjebussin omistama) sekä junalautoilla ja HH-Ferryllä. Malmö - Kööpenhamina ainakin Centrumlinjalla ja jollain kantosiivellä. 
Rødby - Puttgarden useilla laivoilla ja Itä-Saksan aikaan kerran Warnemündestä Gedseriin. Reinilläkin on kerran ookattu jollain siipirataslaivalla. Itävallan Wolfgangseellä joku järvilaiva jonka muistan olleen rautateitten omistama. 
Malmö - Travemünde useamman kerran TT-linjalla. Samoin parikymmentä vuotta sitten saman firman silloisella sisaryhtiöllä Olau-Linellä edestakaisin Vlisslingen - Sheernes. Toinen niistä laivoista oli myöhemmin Eckerön Nordlandia. 
Mustalla merellä kantosiipilaivalla edestakaisin Sotsi - Suhumi.
Helsinki - Tallinna -välillä kait suunnilleen kaikilla reitin laivoilla Georg Otsista alkaen, viimeksi kokeiltiin viime tiistaina uutta Finlandiaa. Ja Sally Albatrossillakin oltiin kerran risteilemässä. 
Sitten Hiidenmaalle ja Saarenmaalle sekä Vormsiin on matkustettu virolaisilla laivoilla, kerran sattui kait Saarenmaan matkalle Betula joka oli koettu jo Helsingborg - Helsingør -välillä. 
Vielä on ainakin kerran tultu Saksasta Superfastilla ja Kapellskäristä Naantaliin jollain Finnlinkillä. 
New Yorkin Staten Islandin laivatkin on kokeiltu. 
Norjassa on menty usealla maantielautalla ja kerran Hurtigrutellakin Tromssasta Hammerfestiin. 
Meinasi unohtua pari kertaa Umeå - Vaasa Vaasanlaivojen aikaan. Ja kerran on menty Kotkasta Sillamäelle jo lopettaneella Julia-linjalla.

----------


## JSL

Antilla on rautainen kokemus kaikesta liikuvasta Itämerellä  :Very Happy:

----------


## b10m55

Silja Line: Skandia, Svea Corona, Wellamo, Finlandia, Silvia Regina, Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, SuperSeaCat
Viking Line: Viking, Viking 5, Rosella, Mariella, Isabella
Seawind
Finnlines: Finnjet
Vaasanlaivat: Polar Express, Wasa Express, Fennia
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia
Sally Albatross (vanha ja uusi)
Tanska: Romsö, Kraka (Ison Beltin yli)
Ranska: Bangor, Locmaria 56 (Quiberon - Belle Ille)

----------


## Jusa

Ensimmäiset laivamatkat olivat minullakin Helsingistä-Kööpenhaminaan 50-luvun puolessavälin Ariadnella ja Tukholmaan Skeppbronille Wellamolla.
Eiköhän nissä kaikkissa Helsingin laivoissa ole tullut siitä lähtien käytyä.

----------


## tlajunen

- Välillä Helsinki-Tukholma, luultavasti kaikilla mahdollisilla vähänkään pidempään kulkeneilla laivoilla aina Siljan Finlandian ja Silvia Reginan ajoista lähtien.
- Turun laivoista ei ehkä kaikkia, mutta ehkä suurin osa Turellan ajoista lähtien... vai lähtikö Turella Naantalista?
- Tallinnaan varmaankin about kaikilla laivoilla, Neuvostoliiton hajoamisen jälkeen. Myös pika-alukset.
- Finnjet Hki-Travemünde ja takaisin. Joku Finnlinesin laiva Hki-Rostock. Mutta ei takaisin.
- Kallavedellä risteilyjä. Olikohan _Lokki_ ainakin yhden laivan nimi. Mutta muillakin.
- Ja ehkä erikoisimpana Tokionlahden ylittävä botskilinja välillä Kurihama-Kanaya.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Aina jaksan jorista ensimmäisestä laivareissumuistostani ja Viking Songin liukuportaista, joita pitkin noustiin itse kansille. Costa Atlantica on toinen laiva, joissa rulltrappoihin olen törmännyt, mutta ne olivat miehistötiloissa laivan peräpäässä, enkä voi liikesalaisuuksiin vedoten kertoa niiden kulkusuunnasta mitään.

Oma listani vaikuttaa kutakuinkin tältä:
- Helsinki-Tukholma, M/S Viking Song, M/S Viking Mariella, M/S Viking Olympia, M/S Silja Symphony, M/S Silja Serenade
- Helsinki-Travemünde, GTS Finnjet
- Vaasa-Sundsvall, M/S Wasa Express
- Vaasa-Umeå, M/S Botnia Express
- Turku-Tukholma, M/S Viking Isabella, Silja Festival, M/S Viking Athena
- Helsinki-Tallinna, Nordic Jet Line, M/S Nordic Jet (ainoa kerta muuten, kun olen ylittänyt ulapan laivalla)
- Lappeenranta-Viipuri, M/S Carelia
- Kauppatori-Suomenlinna M/S Suomenlinna-Sveaborg

Mikäli listasta jäi puuttumaan joitain merkittäviä reittiosuuksia, tästä dokumentista voi valittaa 30 päivän määräajan puitteissa. Valituskuori on oheisessa vessassa.

----------


## Albert

No vaikka vuonna 1966:
_M/S Finndana_ (autolautta)  Helsinki - Kööpenhamina. 
1962 - _Hansa Express -_ 1966 _Finndana_ - 1967 _Gryf -_ 1981_ Eolos_ - 1995 _Agios Vassilios -_ 2003 _Agi_ ja romutus.

----------


## KriZuu

Eckerö Line: Nordlandia
St. Peter Line: Princess Maria
Tallink Silja: Galaxy, Serenade, Symphony
Viking Line: Amorella, Mariella

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tallink Silja: Finnjet, Serenade, Symphony, Superseacat, Romantika, Europa, Galaxy, Festival ja Meloodia.

Viking Line: Rosella, Gabriella, Isabella, Amorella, Cinderella, Mariella, ja Xprs

Eckerö Line: Nordlandia

St Peter Line: Princess Maria

Ja jos laivoiksi lasketaan lautat ja lossit niin Suomenlinna 2, Suokki ja Tor ainakin. On pari muutakin, en muista vain nimeä..

----------


## Nak

Tallink: Fantaasia, Meloodia, Baltic Princess, Baltic Queen, Star, Superstar
Silja Line: Serenade, Symphony
Viking Line: Cinderella, Calypso, Isabella, Amorella, Gabriella, Mariella, Rosella, XPRS
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia

Ja lisäksi joillain lautoilla Helsingborg - Helsingör ja Rödby - Puttgarden välillä

----------


## Compact

Kaikenlaisia laivoja ja reittejä, ehkä seuraavat kannattaa mainita nimeltä:

Finnfellow, Hargshamn-Uusikaupunki
Railship II, Travemünde-Hanko
Folkliner, Gävle-Kaskinen
Kalla IV, Kalajoki-Maakalla-Kalajoki
Tuula II, Vuonislahti-Koli
Linta, Kuhmoinen-Sysmä
Elias Lönnrot, Mänttä-Keuruu

+ perusreittejä sekä laivoja:
Helsinki-Tukholma (alkaen S/S Aallotar), Helsinki-Tallinna, Helsinki-Gdańsk, Turku-Maarianhamina-Tukholma, Eckerö-Grisslehamn, Vaasa-Uumaja, Göötepori-Fredrikshamn, Malmö-Kööpenhamina, Rødby-Puttgarden, jne.

----------


## Albert

> No vaikka vuonna 1966:
> _M/S Finndana_ (autolautta)  Helsinki - Kööpenhamina. 
> 1962 - _Hansa Express -_ 1966 _Finndana_ - 1967 _Gryf -_ 1981_ Eolos_ - 1995 _Agios Vassilios -_ 2003 _Agi_ ja romutus.


Harmi kun en muista niiden Saimaan valkokylkien nimiä 60 - luvulta (Lappeenrannasta, Savonlinnasta, Kuopiosta, Joensuusta), no ainakin Heinävesi II.
Silloin liikenne oli reittiliikennettä. Etukannella oli vaikka muutama lehmä. Ja laitureilta otettiin aamusella maitotonkkia matkaan.
Henkilöautoja mahtui laivaan tasan yksi kappale (keskelle, alakannelle). Muistan kerran, kun illalla tultiin Kuopioon. Vesi oli matalalla ja autoramppi oli mahdottomassa kulmassa. Lisäksi auton katto olisi kuoriutunut pois mahdollisessa yrityksessä. No äijät hakivat kaksi mahtavaa, pitkää parrua. Niillä he väänsivät valkokylkeä kallelleen laiturista poispäin. Ja se auto saatiin laivasta pois. Palvelu pelasi.
Harmi, että noihin aikoihin olin liian nuori ja vailla kameraa.
"Kappale kauheinta Suoma" oli muistaakseni Heinäveden reitillä Kerman kanavasta etelään. Oli voimakas virta ja jyrkkä käännös. Kun hinaajan perässä oli muutamakin lotja, piti alavirtaankin ajaa täydellä teholla, etteivät viimeiset lotjat iskeneet rantaan. Ja entäs kun tuli jokin laiva siinä vastaan.

----------


## SD202

> - Turku-Tukholma, M/S Viking Isabella, Silja Festival, M/S Viking Athena


Ettet vain sekoita Athenaa Kalypsoon? Athena ei juurikaan poistunut reitiltä Tukholma - Maarianhamina, sisaralus Kalypso sen sijaan on liikennöinyt Turusta Tukholmaan.
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viking_Line

Itse sen sijaan jo sotkinkin lahjakkaasti Tallinkin Victorian ja Romantikan. Eli Victoria viivataan ylitse listastani ja korvataan Romantikalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

Tallink: Vana Tallinn, Fantaasia, Meloodia, Regina Baltica (Riika-Tukholma), Festival (Tukholma-Riika), Romantika (Tukholma-Tallinna ja Tukholma-Riika), Victoria 1, Star, Superstar, Baltic Princess ja Baltic Queen

Silja Line: Fennia, Finnjet, Svea (Silja Karneval), Silja Festival, Silja Europa, Silja Serenade ja Silja Symphony

Viking Line: Diana II, Rosella, Mariella, Isabella, Amorella, Gabriella, Viking XPRS ja Viking Grace

Eckerö Line: Nordlandia ja Finlandia

Vaasanlaivat: Fennia ja Wasa Prince

Stena Line: Stena Jutlandica (Göteborg-Fredrikshavn)

Color Line: Color Fantasy (Kiel-Oslo)

Scandlines: Kronprins Frederik (Rostock-Gedser) ja Deutschland (Rödby-Puttgarden)

DFDS Seaways: Queen of Scandinavia (IJmuiden-Newcastle)

Smyril Line: Norröna (Esbjerg-Seydisfjördur)

P&O Ferries: Pride of Bilbao (Bilbao-Portsmouth)

Corsica Ferries: Mega Express IV (Nizza-Bastia) ja Sardinia Regina (Bastia-Livorno)

Ålandstrafiken: Viggen ja Alfågeln

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Silja Line
> FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
> Viking Line
> GabriellaIsabellaViking GraceViking XPRS


Lisäys listaani: Saimaan Matkaverkon M/S Carelia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eka kertaa joskus 1955, kun olin 7-vuotias, käytiin Turusta Tukholmaan ja takaisin BoreII ja Wellamolla. Muita Siljan edeltäjien paatteja on koettu ainakin Svea Jarl, Nolla-Bore, Kastelholm, Aallotar. Ja Siljan laivoista on koettu ainakin Skandia, Nordia, Holmia ja niitä uudempia lukuisia. Vikingin asiakaskin olen ollut jo vuodesta 1960 jolloin Viking suhasi Gräddö - Galtby -väliä. Ja siitä eteenpäin aika monta Viking-laivaa. 
> .


Ihan kaikilla noilla en ole mennyt mutta tässä mun lista:
- Höyry- ja muut perinteiset matkustajalaivat: Bore III, Birger Jarl, Svea Jarl, Kristina Regina, Louhivesi ja joku muu Saimaan höyry Savonlinnassa, Ukko-Pekka, Waverley (siipiratasalus), Istanbulissa useita Bosporin yittäviä laivoja
Autolautat: Vikingin Papenburg sisaruksista kaikki paitsi V 5, Marella, Mariella, Olympia, Aurella, Diana II (myös Meloodia nimisenä)  , V. Sally, V. Saga, V. Song, Isabella, Gabriella, Rosella, V. Xpress, Aallotar, Svea Regina (myös Tallink nimisenä), Svea Corona, Wellamo, Bore I, Bore Star, Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, Svea (myös Silja Festival nimisenä), Fantaasia, Romantika, Georg Ots, Nordlandia, joitakin brittiläisiä ja belgialaisia Sealink laivoja Englannin kanaalin yli
Sota- ja muut erikoisalukset: Miinalaiva Hämeenmaa (vanhempi, höyryturbiini), Emälaiva Louhi (ex jäänmurtaja Sisu), Ohjusvene Tuima, Ohjusvene Tuuli,  St Erik  (ruotsalainen museojäänmurtaja)
Kantosiipi ja katamaraanit: Jaanika (kantosiipi), Viking Express, (katamaraani), Tallink Autoexpress II ja IV
Junalautat: Helsingör, Najaden, joitakin muita H-H reitin kulkenut yöllä joten ei havaintoa nimestä, Theodor Heuss, Deutschland, Danmark, Carl Carstens, joku ranskalainen Englannin kanaalin yli

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Tämä kysymys on vähän sama, kuin "millä sähkömoottorijunayksiköillä olet matkustanut", kun en voi millään muistaa millä kaikilla laivoilla olen ollut.  :Smile: 

Viking Gracella ja XPRS:llä en ainakaan ole matkustanut, en myöskään Baltic Princessillä enkä Galaxyllä.

Semmonen tuntuma on, että olisin matkustanut ainakin Silja Festivalilla, Serenadella, Symphonyllä ja ehkä Europallakin. Viikkarilla olen matkustanut tietääkseni ainakin Amorellalla, Isabellalla, Mariellalla ja Cinderellalla, mahdollisesti myös Rosellalla.

Vähän erikoisemmista aluksista varmaksi voin sanoa ainakin Näsijärven laivamatkojen osalta siipiratasalus Finlandia Queenin (nyk. Vellamo) ja moottorialukseksi muutetun S/S Tarjanteen, Pyhäjärvellä M/S Tammerkoski on myös tullut tutuksi.

Saaristomerellä yhteysalus M/S Rosala II tuli erittäin tutuksi kesällä 2009, kun vietin viikon Vänön saarella ja kävin lähes päivittäin Taalintehtaalla. Kustavin Vuosnaisista Brändön Åvaan olen matkustanut M/S Viggenillä kesällä 2006 ja kesällä 2000 jollain laivalla Korppoon Galtbystä Sottungaan ja Sottungasta Vårdöhön.

Vuosina 1991 ja 1998 matkustin yöjunalla Tukholmasta Kööpenhaminaan ja HelsinborgHelsingør-väli taittui jonkin junalautan kyydissä.

Kesällä 1990 menin vesibussilla Rymättylään, ei harmainta hajua minkä nimisellä.  :Very Happy:  Suomenlinnan ja Korkeasaaren lautoista/vesibusseista luultavasti kaikki on koettu. Tukholmassa myös vesibussiyhteys Djurgårdeniin.

----------


## antti

Jos sitä yli 50 vuoden ajan on laivamatkaillut muutamasta yli 20 eestaas matkaan per vuosi, niin väkisinkin on jotain kokemusta laivaturismista kertynyt, kokonaissaldoa en osaa edes arvioida. 50-60 -lukujen vaihteessa vietiin kevätretkelle saaristoon Turun koulukakaroita silloin vielä Turun ympäristöön liikennöineillä saaristo(höyry?)laivoilla, ainakin Östernin ja isomman Wellamon pikkukaiman muistan. 
Ja meneekö taas offtopic-höpinäksi, kun Turun autokomppaniassa oli kuittauksellani Vanaja-kuorma-auto ja jäin kiinni huoltokirjakikkailusta. Silloin huoltoväli oli 1000 km ja ylikessu pääsi kysymääm, miten huolletun auton rasvanipat on pölyssä. Rangaistuksena sain mennä Utön saarelle kuukaudeksi ajamaan traktoria ja sinne mentiin edestakaisin armeijan paateilla.
Ja on joskus menty Tampereelta Ruovedelle Tarjanne -höyrylaivalla. Ja Saimaan kanavallakin on menty jollain Carelia-laivalla. Kuopiosta käsin on käyty jollain Roll-linesin risteilyllä.

----------


## Albert

> ja moottorialukseksi muutetun S/S Tarjanteen, Pyhäjärvellä M/S Tammerkoski on myös tullut tutuksi.


No milloin Tarjanne on dieselöity  :Question:

----------


## Topi

> No milloin Tarjanne on dieselöity


En tiedä mutta sillä on kyllä tullut matkustettua. Tuossa pikku video Tarjanteen koneesta: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Ko...%B6yrykone.MOV

----------


## Waltsu

Turun/Naantalin, Maarianhaminan/Långnäsin ja Tukholman/Kapellskärin välillä Bore, Viking 1, Viking Sally ja Isabella, sekä pari muuta joskus 1990-luvun alussa (viimeisin 2002).

Risteily Turusta Visbyhyn s/s Kastelholmalla vuonna 1971.

Juna/autolautat Ruotsi-Tanska sekä Tanska-Saksa 1975 ja 1990.

Yhteysalukset Linta ja Östern välillä Nauvo-Rymättylä. Lauttoja ja losseja Turun saaristossa sekä mantereen ja Hailuodon välillä.

Suomenlinnan lautta. Vesibussilla Korkeasaareen, Viikinsaareen, Naantaliin ja Vepsään.

Sekä tietenkin Förillä ja kampiförillä (ja purjelaivatapahtuman lisälautalla) Aurajoen poikki.

----------


## ultrix

> No milloin Tarjanne on dieselöity


Oioin näköjään joitain mutkia, kun ainakin Wikipedian mukaan laiva on jo puoli vuosisataa kulkenut löpön voimalla. 

Samaisen pedian mukaan ilmeisesti siis kyseessä on sittenkin höyrykone, joka käyttää löpöä polttoaineenaan? En tiennytkään sellaisia olevan olemassa, mutta kaikkea sitä oppii kun riittävän myöhään valvoo.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Samaisen pedian mukaan ilmeisesti siis kyseessä on sittenkin höyrykone, joka käyttää löpöä polttoaineenaan?


Näin minäkin olen asian ymmärtänyt. Vastaavia ainakin on muuallakin Suomessa. Etuna on, että konemestari pystyy yksinään huolehtimaan koneesta, kun ei ole tarpeen heitellä halkoja tulipesään. Eli ihan käypänen kompromissi.

----------


## Automies

Silja: Fennia, Wasa Queen, Wasa Express, Europa ja Symphony.
Viking: Isabella, Amorella, Mariella, Rosella ja XPRS.
Eckerö: Alandia, Nordlandia ja Finlandia.
Tallink: Meloodia, Fantaasia, Romantika ja Baltic Princess.
RG Line: RG I

Lisäksi erilaisia pienempiä lauttoja ja losseja.

----------


## helleh

Silja: Skandia, Silja Star, Wellamo/Silja Festival, Siljat: Scandinavia, Serenade, Symphony, Europa, Galaxy
Viking: Rosella, Amorella, Isabella, Kalypso
Tallink: Meloodia, Baltic Queen
Esco: Georg Ots

ss UKKOPEKKA+ lukuisa määrä pienempiä pippanoita =)

----------


## Albert

> Oioin näköjään joitain mutkia, kun ainakin Wikipedian mukaan laiva on jo puoli vuosisataa kulkenut löpön voimalla. 
> 
> Samaisen pedian mukaan ilmeisesti siis kyseessä on sittenkin höyrykone, joka käyttää löpöä polttoaineenaan? En tiennytkään sellaisia olevan olemassa, mutta kaikkea sitä oppii kun riittävän myöhään valvoo.





> Näin minäkin olen asian ymmärtänyt. Vastaavia ainakin on muuallakin Suomessa. Etuna on, että konemestari pystyy yksinään huolehtimaan koneesta, kun ei ole tarpeen heitellä halkoja tulipesään. Eli ihan käypänen kompromissi.


Höyryähän nyt tuotetaan vaikka maakaasulla ja ydinvoimalla, ei nyt toki laivoihin eikä vetureihin mutta voimalaitoksiin turbiineja pyörittämään. Höyryturbiineista puheen ollen, ainakin Ruotsissa on ollut höyryturbiinivetureita. Meilläkin on ollut öljypolttoisia tavanomaisella höyrykoneella varustettuja höyryvetureita.

----------


## JE

Aloitetaan meripuolelta:

Silja Line: Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, Silja Festival, Silja Europa, Wasa Queen, Finnjet, SuperSeaCat 4
Viking Line: Mariella, Kalypso, Amorella, Isabella, Gabriella, Viking XPRS
Smyril Line: Norröna (nykyistä edellinen)
Eckerö: Nordlandia
Kristina Cruises: Kristina Regina
Ahvenanmaan maakuntahallinto: Ejdern

järvipuolella:

Kyrönsalmen Höyrywenhe: Figaro, Fidelio
Savonlinnan Laivat: Heinävesi
VIP Cruises: Punkaharju

Ainakin meripuolella listaan tulisi muitakin, mutten tähän hätään muista laivojen nimiä. Ainakin Tanskan salmia on aikoinaan ylitetty.

----------


## ess

Silja Line: Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, Silja Europa, Wasa Queen, Finnjet, Silja Opera, Sally Albatross
Viking Line: Mariella, Olympia, Rosella, Cinderella, Isabella, Gabriella, Amorella
Tallink: Tallink, Georg Ots, Vana Tallinn, Meloodia, Fantaasia, Galaxy, Romantika, Victoria I, Baltic Princess
Eckerö: Nordlandia
Lion Ferries: Lion King (Muistaakseni)

Listasta varmasti puuttuu monia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oma listani:
> 
> Silja Line
> FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
> Viking Line
> GabriellaIsabellaViking GraceViking XPRS
> Saimaan Matkaverkko
> M/S Carelia


Päivitystä listaan:
Viking Line: Cinderella, Mariella, Rosella

----------


## JSL

> Tallink: Sere, Euro, Galaxyt 1-3, Symppi, Vana Tallinn ja jotain vanhoja raatoja. 
> Ent Silja: Festival ja Finnjet.
> Viikkari: Amo, Isa, Gabbe, XPRS ja V-Cinderella kun Turun linjalla tilapäisesti.
> SPL: Princess Maria (ent Effoan FINLANDIA, https://vimeo.com/55668847) 
> RG line RG-1. 
> Jotain norskipaatteja. 
> Finnlines: Finnmaid


Lisätty viime lauantain Cintun reissusta tieto. Unohtu vielä Kristina Brahe ja Carelia, molemmat Viipurin reissuilla eka Kotkasta, jälkimmäinen Lappeenrannasta. 
Pienempieniä purkkeja lie muitakin, esim Tampereen Pyhäjärvellä Viikinsaareen jollain katamaraanilla 1995 vuonna. Joku Eckeröön romu 1999 vuonna.

----------


## Jusa

Laitan minäkin laivan tähän kehumislistaan:

Vision of the Seas toukokuun puolessavälissä Norjan vuonoilla.

----------


## Assamies

Voi! /Ah & voi! Tämä oli paha!

Syy; en systemaattisesti taltioinut laivareissuja.

Yritetään lähteä tästä:

-Jakob Lines/Pietarsaari-Skellefteå: Polar Express (josta kuvia, kesältä -82)
-Vaasanlaivat, useita: ainakin Botnia Express sekä Wasa Queen (-83: tehty matkakertomus joka vieläkin tallessa & kuvia, muttei laivalta) (-85: luultavasti S/S Bolero, Vaasa-Sundsvall, kesällä laiva ollut chartrattu eli aikarahdattu) (-81; karmeana kylmänä sadekesänä laivaretki Vaasanlaivoilla Vaasasta Uumajaan, ei enää varmaa havaintoa, eikä aineistoa - oletettavasti laiva ollut tuolloin Fenno Express)

-Tallink: Helsinki - Tallinna: M/S Fantaasia (ex. Diana II), M/S Georg Ots
-Silja: Helsinki-Tallinna: (luultavasti) M/S Festival, (varma tästä) M/S Finnjet - vaihdetuilla ja paremmalla polttoainetaloudella varustetuin moottoreilla/polttoainejärjestelmällä

Silja Line & Viking Line: lukuisia laivamatkoja, jopa Turusta Ahvenanmaalle. Näistä saattaa olla laivaliput vielä edelleen tallessa, ainakin osin. Kultaisella Kasarilla eli 80-luvulla, monia laivamatkoja tehty. Myöhempi M/S Estonia eli Viking Sally ollut kerran. (M/S Estonia  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Estonia) Diana II, Turella, Rosella (M/S Rosella  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Rosella) olleet - ja näistä on tekniset laivan spesifikaatiot eli info-lehtiset muistoiksi jääneet. Muistan jollakin Siljan laivalla matkustaneeni, joka rakennettin 70-luvun puolivälin aikoihin Ranskan Nantesissa. Tällaisia aluksia oli kaksi ja olivat sisarukset. Kyseessä siis joko Svea Corona, taikka Svea Regina. Savupiipun maalausrenkaitten olisi tullut ollut se erottava tekijä.

Lisäksi on matkusteltu Juutinraumassa, sekä Tanskasta Norjaan: näistä ei ole todisteaineistoa käytössä. Osassa matkoista ollut hyvin pieni lapsi, jolloin vielä havainnointikyvytön sekä kirjoitustaidoton. Tälläinen matka Pohjoismaihin edellä kuvatuilla yhteysväleillä ollut ainakin 6-vuotiaana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 0:08 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

Aikanaan, jo penskana ollut se laivalippujen tallentelu "hieman sellainen must-juttu" - joten osa varmaan voipi löytyä. Eivät varmaan kuiteskaan aivan kaikki ihan. Muutoissa paljon tavaraa hukkaan mennyt, ja nämä tavallisesti juuri sitä sorttia: joka hävitessä "joutuu ensiksi tulilinjoille"...  :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 0:20 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

Lisäksi näissä kuvista keräämisissä, lähinnä suuresti haittaa & häiritsee se, että lomakuvat olleet usein jostain nähtävyyksistä. Ja edelleen ajalleen tyypillisesti, pääroolissa olleet matkoilla olleet henkilöt (kuten esim. meikäläinenkin). Laivoja näkyy suhteellisen harvassa siten, että saisi kunnolla mitään tyyppitietoja niistä tunnistettua.  :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 0:33 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

Saattavatten ehkä juuri hieman alle tuon "laiva-määritelmän rajan" alle jäädä: mutta OuluCruisesin M/S Alexandra & M/S Angelina. Tekevät 2-4 tunnin paikallisia cruiseja. Toinen merelle meriristeilyn muodossa ja toinen joella (Oulujoki).

Maakallassa käyty niin ikäisesti, joskus Kasarin taitteessa (80-l. alkua aivan). Laivan nimi ei enää mieleen jäänyt. Lähtösatama lienee ollut suurella todennäköisyydellä Kalajoki. Siitä kovin kaukana, se ainakaan ei voi olla. Maakalla lienee kuulu kivikäräjistään eli karikokouksistaan. Kalla IV on jäänyt etäisenä muistikuvana, kylläkin mielenpohjalle...Liikenne tarkistettu (Fi-wiki) - jonka antaman tiedon mukaan laivaliikennettä sekä Ulkokallaan että Maakallaan. Se voi olla näiden kiertämistä ympäri. Lähtösatama olisi Kalajoen Rahjan venesatama, joka on hiekkadyyneistä & uimarannoista: vielä himpun verran tuonne etelään päin...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 0:54 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

En usko oikein siihen, että paljon olisi tuossa yhteydessä (Tanska-Norja) muuttunut. Operaattori jokseenkin varmasti Stena Lines ja yhteysväli: Fredrikshavn-Oslo. Laivasta ei ole mitään jäljitettävissä olevaa tietoa tallella.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 1:10 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

Kaskinen-Gävle -linja oli lyhytaikainen mahdollisuus kulkea laivalla Ruotsiin. Tuo tilaisuus jäi kokonaan hyödyntämättä. Sen sijaan, muistelen kerran menneeni Kokkolasta Uumajaan (Umeå) - mutta tästäkään ei taida sitovaa todistetta enää löytyä.

Wasa Express oli muistini mukaan yksi sellainen lautta, "jota ei oikein millään tahtonut saada pongattua". Jossain vaiheessa olisin tämän, entisen Viking Linen aluksen ajanut. Muistan mieltyneeni näihin, v. -72 paikkeilla: silloisen Länsi-Saksan Papenburgissa valmistettuihin aluksiin. Merkittävin syy, lie ollut näiden sulava sivuprofiili. Monta näistä palveli Viking -luokan aluksina (nimi: Viking x) 70-luvun tietämillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.6.2013 klo 1:15 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.6.2013 at 23:58 ----------

Laiva-analyysit spesifine tietoineen löytyvät ainakin varustamoiden historiikeissä. Niistä selviävät linjat, käyttöaihe ja -aika sekä mahdollinen chartraus. Luonnollisestikaan laivojen myöhempi käyttö, ei näistä voi mitenkään selvitä. Laivavarustamoitten historiikit osaavat kertoa kilpailun alalla, olleen "veristä" jo hyvin kauan. Uusia yrittäjiä löytyi, kuten RG-Lines ja  Jakob Lines. Jälkimmäinen saavutti ainakin 80-luvun alulla, kohtalaista menestystä matkustajamäärien suhteen.

----------


## ess

> M/S Fantaasia (ex. Diana II)


Regina della Pace, Fantaasia oli alunperin Turella. Diana II taas oli Tallinkin laivastossa nimellä Meloodia.

----------


## Topi

Juu, olen vastannut jo aiemmin aiheeseen. Ei ole kauheasti eri laivoilla tullut matkusteltua. 
- Silja Europa
- Baltic Princess
- Viking Isabella
- Tarjanne
Yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki yllättäen Turku - Tukholma-välin pendelöijiä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KMT

Gabriella (ABI-risteily HEL-TAL) 
Cinderella (HEL-Muuga) 
Isabella (TKU-STO)
Europa (TKU-STO) 
Festival (VSA-UUMAJA, HEL-TAL) 
Superstar (HEL-TAL) 
Star (HEL-TAL)

----------


## Assamies

Löysin muutamia valokuvia lapsuus- ja nuoruusajoilta. Selkein lienee kesällä -82 (v. 1982) tehty laivamatka Pietarsaaresta Skellefteå:on. Alus oli M/S Polar Express, rak. Tanskassa ja olisiko valmistumisen ja vesillelaskun aika ollut 1963. Varustamon nimi: Jakob Lines.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------

Hailuodon kummallakin nykyisellä lautalla on matkusteltu: sekä Merisilta ja Meriluoto, kuin luultavasti vanhemmat Merilintu ja Merituulikin.

----------


## Assamies

^Viimeisimmässä viestin osassa saattaa olla ehkä hieman liioittelua. Mutta sentään väittäisin, ainakin valtaosin 3/4 näistä luotolautoista ajaneeni.  :Confused:

----------


## dreamy83

Silja Line: Svea (Karneval), Wellamo (Festival), Scandinavia, Europa, Symphony, Serenade, Finnjet
Viking Line: Rosella, Cinderella, Isabella, Amorella, Mariella, Ålandsfärjan, Gabriella, XPRS, Grace, Sally
Tallink: Romantika, Star, Superstar
St. Peter Line: Princess Maria
Finnlines: Europalink
Rederi Ab Eckerö: Alandia, Roslagen, Nordlandia, Birka Paradise
Stena Line: Jutlandica
SeaWind

sekä useita laivoja Saksa - Tanska, Saksa - Ruotsi ja Tanska - Ruotsi välillä.

----------


## Assamies

^Joo, kyllä on tullut mentyä, välillä Helsingborg-Helsingör (Ruotsi-Tanska) sekä Fredrikshavn-Oslo (Tanska-Norja). Kaksi kertaa Tanskassa, jos ei lentämällä tehtyä välilaskua eli oikeammin koneen vaihtoa tuohon mukaan lasketa.

Tanskassa: 1975 & 1987. Kööpenhaminan lentokenttä (CPH): v. 1997.
Norjassa: 1975, 1980, 1985, 1988. Osa matkoista Pohjois-Norjaan, jokin lauttayhteys oli: mutten muista enää sitä että mikä? Kuvia kuitenkin oteltu, joista ei kyllä valitettavasti lautan identifikaatio selviä. Tässä tarkoitan lähinnä viimeistä, eli vuoden -88 matkaa. Matka-ajat sijoittuneet kesäaikoihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisätäänpäs pari laivaa 90-luvun puolelta, jolloin listani näyttää tältä:

Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
*Georg Ots**Vana Tallinn*
Viking Line
CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Joonas Pio

Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Georg Ots*Star*Vana Tallinn
Viking Line
CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## JSL

Kävitkö Joonas Pio Viipurissa Carelialla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kävitkö Joonas Pio Viipurissa Carelialla?


Sielläpä siellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
*Baltic Queen*Georg Ots*Romantika*Star*Superstar*Vana Tallinn
Viking Line
CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Karosa

Mjaa, olisko omat tänä päivänä luokkaa tätä:

Silja Line
Silja SerenadeSilja Europa, Turku-Tukholma, Helsinki-TallinnaSilja Symphony
Tallink
Baltic Queen, Tallinna-Tukholma, Helsinki-TallinnaBaltic Princess, Helsinki-TallinnaRomantikaStarSuperstar

Viking Line
CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking XPRS

Eckerö Line
 Nordlandia Finlandia

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Päivityksiä:
> 
> Saimaan Matkaverkko
> Carelia
> Silja Line
> FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
> Tallink
> *Baltic Queen*Georg Ots*Romantika*Star*Superstar*Vana Tallinn
> Viking Line
> CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS


Lisäyksenä: olen mennyt jollakin Keramoti-Limenas -linjan lautalla joskus 2000-luvun puolenvälin tienoilla.

----------


## bestcarrus

Silja line & tallink
Serenade
Europa
Baltic queen
Baltic princess

Viking line
Xprs
Gabriella
Grace

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Silja Line:
Europa:  Turku-Tukholma 30 kertaa varmaan    Helsinki-Tallinna
Galaxy: Helsinki-Tallinna
Symphony

Tallink:
Star
Superstar
Baltic Princess: Helsinki-Tallinna

Viking Line:
Isabella
Mariella
XPRS
Grace
Gabriella

Eckerö Line:
Finlandia

----------


## Lasse

> Tallink: Vana Tallinn, Fantaasia, Meloodia, Regina Baltica (Riika-Tukholma), Festival (Tukholma-Riika), Romantika (Tukholma-Tallinna ja Tukholma-Riika), Victoria 1, Star, Superstar, Baltic Princess ja Baltic Queen
> 
> Silja Line: Fennia, Finnjet, Svea (Silja Karneval), Silja Festival, Silja Europa, Silja Serenade ja Silja Symphony
> 
> Viking Line: Diana II, Rosella, Mariella, Isabella, Amorella, Gabriella, Viking XPRS ja Viking Grace
> 
> Eckerö Line: Nordlandia ja Finlandia
> 
> Vaasanlaivat: Fennia ja Wasa Prince
> ...


Tuon maaliskuussa 2013 kirjoitetun viestin jälkeen on tullut vielä seuraavat laivat kokeiltua:

Wasa Line: Wasa Express
DFDS Seaways: King Seaways (IJmuiden-Newcastle
Steam Packet: Manannan (Douglas, IOM-Belfast)

----------


## Arska02

Nykyään kiinnostaa laivat paljon enemmän kuin bussit jossain vaiheessa. Kesti rekisteröitymisen hyväksyminen täällä noin puoli vuotta, ehdin siinä ajassa jo unohtaa koko tämän sivuston. Kirjoitanpa kuitenkin tämän tänne.
Näillä tiedän varmasti matkustaneeni lyhyen elämäni aikana. Ruotsissa olen laivalla käynyt yksi- ja nelivuotiaana, tästä en muista mitään. Kävin myös Maarianhaminassa seitsemänvuotiaana, luultavasti amorella tai jokin muu vikingin vanhemmasta laivastosta.
Elikkäs:
(Laiva, päivämäärä)
Viking Line:
M/S Viking Grace, ??/11/14
M/S Amorella, ??/11/14

Tallink Silja:
M/S Silja Europa, Syksy 2013 (Toivon että tulee takaisin liikenteeseen tänne)
M/S Star, 2011
M/S Superstar, 2011

Finnlines:
M/S Finnstar, 2X/6/14
M/S Finnlady, 1-3/7/14

SPL (St. Peter Line):
M/S Princess Maria

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

*Eckerö Line
Finlandia*
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Baltic QueenGeorg OtsRomantikaStarSuperstarVana Tallinn
Viking Line
CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

Eckerö Line
Finlandia
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
FinnjetSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Baltic QueenGeorg OtsRomantikaStarSuperstarVana Tallinn*Victoria I*
Viking Line
*Amorella*CinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

Eckerö Line
Finlandia
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
Finnjet*Galaxy*Silja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Baltic QueenGeorg Ots*Isabelle*RomantikaStarSuperstarVana TallinnVictoria I
Viking Line
AmorellaCinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä jälleen:

Eckerö Line/Linjen
*Eckerö*Finlandia
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
*Baltic Princess*FinnjetGalaxySilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Baltic QueenGeorg OtsIsabelleRomantikaStarSuperstarVana TallinnVictoria I
Viking Line
AmorellaCinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## SD202

Päivitetäänpäs listaa...

Silja Line: Serenade, Symphony, Europa, Galaxy, Festival, Finlandia, Silvia Regina, Wellamo, Svea, Finnjet
Viking Line: Isabella, Amorella, Cinderella, Mariella, Olympia, Gabriella, XPRS, Sally, Rosella sekä jommalla kummalla parivaljakosta Saga/Song (en enää muista kumpi), Grace
Tallink: Fantaasia, Meloodia, Victoria, Baltic Princess, Star, Baltic Queen
Eckerö Line: Nordlandia
Sally Albatross
Scandlines: Deutschland, Schleswig-Holstein, Prins Richard
Transfennica: Gleichberg
TT-Line: Nils Holgersson
Lisäksi parilla Finnlinesin laivalla, joiden nimiä en muista tähän hätään.

----------


## 339-DF

Jaa-a, pitäisiköhän yrittää.

Finnjet Enso-Gutzeitin aikaan
Silja Line: Silvia Regina, Silja Symphony, Silja Serenade, Finnjet
Georg Ots
Sally Albatross ennen ja jälkeen uudelleenrakennuksen
Delfin Clipper
Ålandstrafiken: Ejdern
Tallink: Fantaasia*, Baltic Queen, Star, Superstar
Viking Line: XPRS, Gabriella
Linda Linen aluksia, en muista mitä
Joku marokkolainen autolautta La Lineasta Tangeriin
Joku espanjalainen kantosiipialus Ceutasta La Lineaan
Jotain kantosiipialuksia Hongkongista Macaoon ja takaisin
Jotain kantosiipialuksia Las Palmasista Santa Cruz de Tenerifeen ja takaisin, taisi olla Fred Olsenin
Joku paatti Buenos Aires  Colonia ja takaisin, en muista enää oliko vars. lautta vai pienempi kantosiipi

* En ole ihan varma Fantaasiasta. Joku tuollainen, missä oli suomalaisittain hassu tuplavokaali. Maaliskuussa 2000 sellainen n. 24 tunnin risteily Helsingistä Tallinnaan ja takaisin. Osaako joku vahvistaa näillä tiedoilla, mikä laiva se oli?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Korjausta listaan, kun muistin yhden matkan laivat väärin:

Eckerö Line/Linjen
EckeröFinlandia
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
Silja Line
Baltic PrincessFinnjetGalaxySilja FestivalSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
Tallink
Baltic QueenIsabelleRomantikaStarSuperstarVictoria I
Viking Line
AmorellaCinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitystä:

*DFDS Seaways
Pearl Seaways*
Eckerö Line/Linjen
EckeröFinlandia
Saimaan Matkaverkko
Carelia
*Scandlines
Aurora af Helsingborg*
Silja Line
Baltic PrincessFinnjetGalaxySilja FestivalSilja SerenadeSilja SymphonySuperSeaCat Four
*Stena Line
Stena DanicaStena Saga*
Tallink
Baltic QueenIsabelleRomantikaStarSuperstarVictoria I
Viking Line
AmorellaCinderellaGabriellaIsabellaMariellaRosellaViking GraceViking XPRS

----------


## Arska02

Tänä vuonna suurin osa tullut.
*Tallink Silja:*
Silja Symphony
Galaxy
Baltic Princess
Superstar
Isabelle
Baltic Queen
Silja Europa
Star
Silja Opera
(Silja Serenadelle matka varattuna)

*Viking Line:*
Amorella
Viking Cinderella
Viking Grace

*Finnlines:*
Finnstar
Finnlady

*St. Peter Line*
Princess Maria

----------


## Compact

> Kaikenlaisia laivoja ja reittejä, ehkä seuraavat kannattaa mainita nimeltä:
> 
> Finnfellow, Hargshamn-Uusikaupunki
> Railship II, Travemünde-Hanko
> Folkliner, Gävle-Kaskinen
> Kalla IV, Kalajoki-Maakalla-Kalajoki
> Tuula II, Vuonislahti-Koli
> Linta, Kuhmoinen-Sysmä
> Elias Lönnrot, Mänttä-Keuruu
> ...


Uusimpana perussetistä poikkeavana laivana voidaan lisätään listaan "St. Georg". 1½ tunnin ajelu Hampurissa: Binnenalster-Außenalster-Rondeelteich ja v.v. 
Laiva on vanhin liikenteessä oleva saksalainen höyryalus vuodelta 1876.

----------


## Piirka

> Norjassa on menty usealla maantielautalla ja kerran Hurtigrutellakin Tromssasta Hammerfestiin.


Tuttua puuhaa. Näiden lisäksi meikä on tuolla vuonojen maassa matkannut (pika)matkustaja-aluksilla. Hurtigrutenin MS Nordnorgella kesäkuussa 2011 kuvatusta maratonsuorastalähetyksestä (134 tuntia) on koostettu neljän tunnin kooste parhaimmista paloista. YLEn Teema-kanava näytti koosteen kahdessa osassa eilen ja viikko sitten perjantaina. Ykkösjakso (Bergen  Napapiiri) on katsottavissa vielä kolmisen viikon ajan ja eilen lähetetty kakkosjakso (Napapiiriltä pohjoseen) on katsottavissa kuukauden ajan. Norjan YLEn, eli NRK:n netti-tv:ssä tuo 134:n tunnin lähetys on katsottavissa hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Löytyy "Sesong 2011" -linkin takaa. Jostain syystä pätkät eivät ole aivan aikajärjestyksessä.

Oma mieleenpainuvin Hurtigruten -kokemus lienee se, kun alus lipui laituriin ja olin silloin ainoa laivaa odottava matkustaja autiolla laiturilla. Oli jokin vanhemman pään laivoista ja maihinnoususilta oli "manuaalikäyttöinen". Miehistö ei viitsinyt asettaa sitä paikoilleen yhden ainoan matkustajan takia. Käskivät siksi antaa laukun ja nostin sen heille. Käskivät antaa kädet - kaksi miehistön jäsentä veti meikämandoliinin ylös laivaan.  :Biggrin: 

Uusin laivakokemus oli kesäinen reissu Tanskasta Islantiin. Hirtshalsin laiturissa Smyril Linen MS Norröna. Runsaan vuorokauden jälkeen pikakäynti Fäärsaarten pääkaupungissa Tórshavnissa. Yllättävää oli, että kaupunki muistutti enemmän norjalaista kuin tanskalaista pikkukaupunkia. Kahden vuorokauden kuluttua perillä Islannin Seyðisfjörðurissa. Laivalla ei pari-kolmimetrisestä  aallokosta johtunut keinuminen aiheuttanut pahoinvointia. Vasta tukevalla maalla Islannissa meikä huomasi kuitenkin "kärsivän" merisairaudesta, kun maa jalkojen alla tuntui keinuvan. En voi siis suositella tuota laivayhteyttä merisairauteen herkästi taipuvaisille.

Hauska yksityiskohta oli MS Norrönalla myytävä hedelmäsokerilla makeutettu, lisäaineeton Sisu, joka nautitaan jääkylmänä

----------


## Piirka

Viime vuoden murhalaivatuttavuuden (Loukussa-sarjasta tuttu MS Norröna)  jälkeen tämän vuoden uutuskohteena oli "MS Korvahylje" eli MS Lobo Marinho, Madeiran Funchalista naapurisaarelle Porto Santoon (kuvassa sukkulabussi ja laivan perä Porto Santon satamassa). Matka kestää suuntaansa noin 2,5 tuntia. Porto Santoon pääsee myös lentäen, eikä silloinkaan olla perillä yhtään sen nopeammin. Lentokenttäbussilla Funchalista noin kolme varttia + hikinen jonotus turvatarkastukseen noin tunti + lento 20 min +++

Laiva on jonkn verran pienempi kuin Vaasan ja Uumajan väliä seilaava MS Wasa Express, joka vetää 1500 (rekisteröity: 800) matkustajaa ja 450 ajoneuvoa. Lobo Marinhon vastaavat lukemat ovat 1150 matkustajaa ja 150 kaaraa. Koska laivalla ei ole matkustajahyttejä, niin se on Wasa Expressiin verrattuna melkoisen kompakti. Funchalin satamaan kiinnittyneet risteilyalukset näyttivät Lobo Marinhosta käsin jätttiäislaivoilta. Pienuudesta johtuen aallokko keinuttaa laivaa jonkin verran, vakauttajista huolimatta. Menomatkan parimetrinen (kevyt) aallokko sai herkimmät vatsat tuottamaan yökkäysjabyökkäysääniä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tuli Lanzarotella tässä vuoden alussa lomaillessa mentyä Naviera Armas -varustamon Volcan de Tindayalla Playa Blancasta (Lanzarote) Corralejoon (Fuerteventura) ja takaisin. Matka kesti n. 40 min (varustamo mainostaa 25 min, mutta ei siihen ehditä) ja oli melkoista kyytiä tuulisella Atlantilla, kun kyseessä on melko pieni laiva. Mutta elämys se oli tuokin matka.  :Smile:

----------


## Piirka

> melkoista kyytiä tuulisella Atlantilla, kun kyseessä on melko pieni laiva. Mutta elämys se oli tuokin matka.


Kuten myös, paitsi ei kauheasti keinu tämä *MF Værøy* pienistä satunnaisista vaahtopäistä huolimatta. Eli sitä istutaan paraikaa Værøyn saarelta (alun perin Moskenesistä) Bodøhön kiertoristeilyvuorolla Røstin saaren kautta. Paatti on rakennettu Puolassa 2012 ja kulkee gassilla eli kaasulla. Pakoputkesta prutkuttaa miellyttävää pakikaasua. Norjan kuningaspari vieraili eilen Lofoottien kahdessa ulkosaarikunnassa ja bonuksena olisi ollut kiva seilata KS Norgella, mutta meitä tavallisia pulliaisia ei siihen paattiin päästetä. Lohdutuksena päästiin ihkuttamaan kunkkuparia lähietäsyydeltä.

----------


## Piirka

> ei kauheasti keinu tämä *MF Værøy* pienistä satunnaisista vaahtopäistä huolimatta.


Seuraavana päivänä, eli viime viikon perjantaina vaahtopäitä riittikin sitten muille jaettavaksi. Harvinainen syysmyrsky pyrhälsi perjantaina-lauantaina Norjan rannikkoa pitkin. Tuuli puhalsi 20-25 m/s ja Vestfjordenin laivaliikenne jouduttiin keskeyttämään. Oltaisiin jääty nalkkiin saarelle puoleksitoista vuorokaudeksi. Torghattenilla (varustamolla) oli muutenkin laivahuolia, kun muutama lautta rikkoontui, kuten esim MF Ørnes viikko sitten perjantaina. Lauantaiksi saatiin korvaava sisaralus MF Fykan, jolla ei tultu matkustettua, kun suunta oli väärä. Uusi lautta oli sen sijaan *MF Røsund* Bogenesistä Skarnesiin suuntana Narvik. Lautta oli jo hieman rähjäinen, vuodelta 1977 ja sitä käytetään ainoastaan kesäkaudella lisävuoroilla.

----------


## EVhki

*Viking Line*

Amorella
Isabella
Gabriella
Mariella
Rosella
Viking Cinderella
Viking FSTR
Viking Grace
Viking XPRS

*Tallink/Silja Line*

Baltic Princess
Baltic Queen
Megastar
Romantika
Silja Europa
Silja Serenade
Silja Symphony
Star
Superstar
Victoria I

*Eckerö Line*

Finlandia
Nordlandia

----------


## Bellatrix

Viking Line:
Rosella, Ålandsfärjan, Mariella, Olympia, Cinderella / Viking Cinderella, Isabella, Amorella, Gabriella, Viking XPRS, Viking Grace

Sally Line:
Sally Albatross (I, II, III)

Silja Line:
Silvia Regina, Finlandia, Finnjet, Wasa Queen, Silja Festival, Silja Europa, Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, Sea Cat

Tallink:
Star, Superstar, Europa, Romantika, Galaxy, Baltic Princess

Eckerö Line:
Nordlandia, Finlandia

----------


## joukkorobin

Olen matkustanut vain *Tallink Siljan* laivoilla:

Tallink: Silja Europa
Silja Line: Silja Serenade

 :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Viking Line: Gabriella, Mariella & Viking XPRS

Silja Line / Tallink: Silja Europa, Silja Serenade, Silja Symphony, Baltic Queen, Victoria I, Star, Megastar

Eckerö Line: Finlandia

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

*Viking*

Isabella, Amorella, Grace

*Sea Wind*

M/S Sea Wind

*Corsica Ferries*

Mega Express III
Mega Express V

*Moby Lines*

Moby Vincent

*Scandilines*

Prins Richard
Prinsesse Benedicte
Schleswig-Holstein
Deutschland
Tycho Brache

----------


## logiopiskelija

v:2008
M/S Silja Europa (Turku-Tukholma-Turku -risteily)

V:2013
M/S Viking XPRS (Helsinki-Tallinna, Tallinna-Helsinki)

V:2018
M/S Viking XPRS (Helsinki-Tallinna, 3,5h maissa, Tallinna-Helsinki)

----------


## repesorsa

Vuodesta 1978->

Viking Line: Diana II, Kapella, Aurella, Viking 1, Viking Song, Mariella, Olympia, Cinderella, Isabella, Gabriella, Amorella

Silja Line: Wellamo, Finlandia, Silja Festival, Silja Symphony, Silja Serenade, Wasa Queen, Silja Europa, Finnjet, SuperSeaCat 

Tallink: m/s Tallink, Vana Tallinn, Georg Ots,  Saint Patrick II (ex Aurella), Meloodia, Normandy, Tallink AutoExpress 3 ja 4, Fantaasia, Romantika, Galaxy, Baltic Princess, Baltic Queen

Eestin Linjat/Eckerö: Nordlandia

Linda Line: Jaanika

Delfin Caravelle

Sally: Sally Caravelle, Sally Albatross

Ahvenanmaa: Viggen, Alfågeln

Saarenmaa: m/S Scania

sekä porvoolaisena tietenkin J.L.Runeberg

tässä näin aluksi  :Smile:

----------

